# 

## ksyuha-ufa

-    ,   ,       -      ?     ?

----------

-11  .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

!

----------

-11 ,            .
           ()         (          ). 
         ,    .
   -11  .  :Smilie: 
    ,       .

      -       ().          .        .

----------


## ksyuha-ufa

.  .     ,     , , .

----------

*ksyuha-ufa*,     , ..   () ,     -   (  ).
,          ,    .  :Wink: 
   -11    .

----------

